# Acne care for young girls?



## Heavenly

My daughter is almost 8.5 years old and the last week or two she has really broken out. She started with early puberty signs at age 6 so we've known for awhile she would start puberty earlier. She is really upset by the zits and keeps staring at the mirror saying, "Stupid zits!" so I want to try and find someone that may help. She wants to use my acne stuff (I use Garnier) but I feel it's too strong for such a little girl. Any ideas of what I can try for her?


----------



## Terrilein

Maybe try the Oil Cleansing Method? It's a gentle aproach instead of going ballistic and introducing harsh cleaners or even antibiotics. Give it a try, but I think you're going to have to supervise her on this until she's got a routine and habit down pat. I would also have her do this only in the evenings when she really has time, and if she feels her skin is "yucky" afterwards, go ahead and wash with a gentle cleanser.

Good luck, mama!


----------



## NiteNicole

Have you seen a dermatologist? I started breaking out early and that was really the only thing that helped. OTC stuff was pretty useless.

If it's not cystic (big knots under the skin), you might try the tea tree line from the body shop - or even tea tree oil directly on the blemishes. I had some success with Proactive after my daughter was born but it's SUPER harsh.


----------



## Hey Mama!

My daughter is 9.5 and has started breaking out. Right now I'm making sure to remind her to actually wash her face in the shower (she wasn't before) and I bought her some of the pre-moistened cleansing cloths. She's only used the cloths a couple of times but just washing her face has helped tremendously. I wish I could use tto but she's allergic to it. Also, she gets blackheads on her chin bad so I use the Biore pore perfect strips to help get rid of them.


----------



## greenmama

We've been dealing with this issue for several months now and I will tell you where we are in the process.

DD has gotten better at dealing with her face having her own "special" products, but we were finding that "acne" products actually over dried her skin irritating it and making a moisturizer necessary. I had never dealt with this problem myself as I've had periods of my life with acne/oil and periods of my life with dry/moisture problems but never simultaneously.

we have ended up using the "velocity" products by Mary Kay and she seems to like them, but I think I'm going to keep some prepared washing pads in the car for when she is out getting all sweaty/oily at sport activities.


----------



## mother_sunshine

I make my daughter's face astringent using a large bottle of Witch Hazel and several drops of tea tree oil (and sometimes a drop or two of lavender and chamomile essential oils), shake well before each use. She cleanses with it using a soft cotton ball every morning and night. She also scrubs with mild face soap and a buffpuff every night. Her acne and keratosis pilaris (bumps on face) are gone.

Also stay away from preservatives/processed food and anything with hydrogenated oil (or partially-hydrogenated) in it. Biotin supplement is also good for the skin.


----------



## Milkymommi

Another non chemical option... use colloidal silver on a cotton ball over the face after washing with Dr. Bronners.


----------



## karne

I would take her to the dermatologist if she is really bothered, without hesitation. My 12 y/o has a great routine, showers daily, but needed a prescrip. for the t-zone area. Nothing natural (or un-natural) worked.


----------



## amnesiac

What works well for my dd is to apply a facial cleanser with salicylic acid to the t-zone & leave it one for just long enough to brush her teeth, then washing it off with some gentle washcloth action. If she is starting to have a hormonal surge, she applies a benzoil peroxide cream afterward, before bed. I was at a conference recently where a local dermatologist said that benzoil peroxide creams from the store are something he recommends very commonly, as an inexpensive treatment.


----------



## BetsyNY

I used the Neutrogena Acne Bar at that age and it worked very well. I also used a salicylic acid toner (back then it was an rx, but now it's otc).


----------



## jdsf

My 13 year old DD has been battling acne since around age 10, and honestly, washing your face more than once a day is the only thing that actually works for her, and washing her hair every day. We tried various OTC things and went to the dermatologist, but nothing helped until the hair issue was resolved. She uses Clinique facial soap, which I swear by and have been using since I was a teen myself. It is gentle enough for a child and comes in different types for oily, combination, and dry skin. It's $8 a bar but well worth it, and they have an astringent that I use also as I have had cystic acne since I was 11 or 12. DD just has the regular little bumpy teen acne, and the astringent doesn't seem to do much for her, it's just the prevention of oil build up in the first place. I was advised by my dermatologist as a teen to stop touching my face, and I can't say if it's made the difference or not, but it does make sense. You don't want any extra oil or dirt on your skin if you're prone to acne. A lot of the prescriptions are harsh, the kind my DD got had a big warning on it about wearing sunscreen and avoiding the sun which was a little scary, I wouldn't go down that path unless nothing else works.


----------



## Sorilla

What worked for me is a simple consistent cleaning and washing the face with G.M.Collin cleanser for acne and using after cleaning same line of acne control gel. Do this religiously even there no brake outs. Prevention is the best method, not a treatment. Good luck!







:joy:joy


----------



## anneinco

Hello - am jumping onto this board finally!

I am a licensed esthetician - you may want to consider an esthetician. We like to figure out what will work with the least amount of steps and money (at least, that's my philosophy!) without pharmaceuticals, if possible.

I have a 14 year old and have been through many stages with her. You have gotten great info here already (wipes for after sports, etc.). I would have her products in the shower (salicylic cleanser, gentle scrub) and keep the wipes around (the line I use has some that have sali + glycolic) and consider a professional line ("cosmeceutical", etc. - something you can get through a skin care clinic/esthetician) because the ingredients are not buffered as they are in over the counter lines so you know that you are getting an active product. With someone so young, you want to use as many gentle things as possible, but she needs some exfoliation (again, gentle), and possibly something to kill bacteria (depends on your climate).

Hope that helps - you can PM me if you like.

Anne


----------



## jibef92658

Acne can be caused by the following factors: 1. Hormonal influences 2. diet and lack of good nutrition 3. too oily skin 4. stress. The best way to fix this is to go to the dermatologist. The dermatologist will do a biopsy and determine if you have acne or acne scars. Depending on your skin type, they will recommend the right treatment. The good news is that the beauty of your skin is truly in your hands. If you are consistent with your treatment plan, you will have beautiful skin in no time!


----------



## vinnyhutton14

My skin is very dry and had a small acne on it so I always want a such type of product which will moisturized my skin. So i tried dermal.MD acne serum Genuinely on the 1st day when I applied on my skin I felt some iching and irritation. But on next day it's suits on my skin & in only 3 days I found that my dry skin get moisturize. And small acne was disappeared. Its like magic for me✅✅


----------

